# Touareg Water leak in



## bbunitconsulting (Jan 9, 2009)

*Touareg water leaking inside*

Hi guys. I had another problem with my Touareg. Winter has begun in Romania with heavy rains. I notced that my D-pillars are soaking wet and dripping in my spare tire compartiment. Everything was wet.
Therefore I took matters in my own hands. Using no tools, just a screwdriver borrowed from an employee of the gas station I used as a temporary shelter from the rain.
First I took out the D pillars plastic covers. I noticed where the water came from. After that I removed the plastic covers sorrounding the tailgate hinges, using a screwdriver. All these covers just snap out. there I noticed the water drain. It's a simple hole in the metal that allows water to drain from the hinges holding place around the tailgate cover. Just took out the dirt, cleaned it out with sparkling mineral water (cleans really well!! - If you don't have mineral water use some kind of coke or soda). After that I put the covers back, and everything flows as it was supposed to!!! I'll try to find a way to post photos. If u need help, e-mail me.
Touareg rulz!










_Modified by bbunitconsulting at 12:47 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## Intertidal (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Touareg water leaking inside (bbunitconsulting)*

Hi bbunitconsulting,
Re your email on water leaks into spare-wheel well of Touareg.
I am having the same issue. Would you please describe exactly where the drain hole is located? I am also having trouble removing the plastic covers over the hinges. Is it necessary to remove all of these?
Thank you in advance for any help you can give. Good wishes from Australia.


----------

